# Review: Rose's Heavenly Cakes



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Rose Levy Beranbaum is a cookbook genius! Even though Rose's Heavenly Cakes is the fifth Beranbaum book I own, and I love them all, this is the one I am most inspired by. It has been many years since the author wrote The Cake Bible. That particular tome includes so many cake recipes you might wonder, as I certainly did, why she felt the need to write yet another cake cookbook. Didn't she cover all the important cake types (sponge cakes, butter cakes, wedding cakes) already? She addresses this very question - since the Cake Bible, she has been trying new things and gained even more knowledge on the subject of cakes, enough it turns out, to justify the new book.

Click here to read full review


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought this book based on your review.  I haven't tried any of the recipes yet. I am reading her suggestions and looking for the ingredients she specifies.  

Thank you


----------

